# 91 stanza bogging down, no power



## 91stanzabar (Sep 19, 2008)

my stanza has been acting up the past few days, i can start it up in the morning and it will run fine, i go to school let it sit from 7:30 to 2:17 go out and starts rite up and then bogs down and wont accelerate very well. run it for like 5 mins stop turn it off and start it back up, rev the engine and its fine again, wth is its problem


----------



## 91yrsold (Apr 26, 2007)

You might have a dying alternator. Are there any lights on the dash that come on? Right after starting mine the battery and brake light would remain on and then gradually go off until the car finally did die one afternoon. I had experienced similar symptoms to what youre saying before the car finally did die. Also after I replaced my alternator the belt was a little loose and this caused a little issue in bogging down so check how tight the belt is.


----------



## 91stanzabar (Sep 19, 2008)

i figured it out, after 200 dollars worth of shit, its the egr valve, i just gotta clean it every now and again and its fine, but its alright, selling the car saturday then driving a 97 gmc jimmy


----------

